# Piano Piece



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is a little piano piece I composed:

__
https://soundcloud.com/mathew-cornelius%2Farpeggios

Comments and critique are welcomed. I put it for download because even though I don't think it's all that great, I quite like it, and maybe someone else might download and enjoy it too.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

This one would fit nicely in some video game. There could be a market for this sort of stuff. Maybe not enough substance to my ears to be listened to much on its own, at least without some improvement in the harmony in places.


----------



## Jfong (Feb 9, 2014)

chords are too repetitive.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

The music is over-encumbered with an unfortunate static quality, this comes from the extremely repetitive chord sequence, harmony/melody that seems like it's supposed to be going somewhere but then turns back for no apparent reason, and the dynamics and rhythm which are totally flat. The computer is a wonderful tool for a composer if they use it well, but this is unimaginative writing that plays into the "metronome trap," the thing which gives computers in music such a bad reputation.


----------



## SergeOfArniVillage (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm afraid I have to agree, the constantly-repeated four chords are too much even for a 1 minute piece. I think you would benefit from looking at Chopin's set of Preludes, Op. 28. Some of these preludes can be as short as 40 seconds, such as the very first prelude in C Major, yet are developed in such a way that they carry a great deal of depth.

Trust me, working outside your comfort zone like that would be great for your development as a composer ^_^


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

I personally enjoyed it, but it's a little too repetitive and there are a few bland parts in the song. Overall it should be classified as a work in progress and it reminded me at some parts of a fantasy game. As a big fan of Skyrim I have to say I like that!


----------

